# Aiming?



## Shelley (Jul 9, 2014)

So my 
Agh finder school modified marksman 3040 arrived yesterday, took off the bow stuff and tried to shhot some ball bearings, third soot managed to hit the fence...anyone have some aiming tips, where do I look etc.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Hey there. I haven't been shooting for a long time but I have become very accurate. I have hit peices of string at 10 meters, it's hard but I've done it. Anyway I'm not an expert at explaining things but I'll try my best. There are a few things to keep in mind, it may sound confusing but once you get the hang of it, it comes naturally. Number one is anchor point. That's where you pull the pouch to. it's Importent that it's the same place every time. My anchor point is just under my left eye, touching the top of my thumb on the bone. Your anchor point should be wherever feels best for you. Just remember to do it at the same place every time. Next is aiming, if you shoot ganster style like I do where the slingshot is on it's side (this is the most accurate) you want to line up the bands so you can only see the top one, then put your target above or under the end of the band (depending on distinct). Next is how you grip your pouch, this is very important as a bad release can ruin the shot. you want to pinch the ammo, not the leather in front of the ammo. And always keep your thumb straight. This stops it from going uneven when you pull back. Make sure the ammo is dead centre in the pouch too. When you release just relax your hand. This should give you a very smooth release and accurate shot. Oh and another thing, if your aiming down to the ground or up in the air don't just move the slingshot, move your hole body, this allows everything to stay lined up.

I hope this could help you! And remember practice makes perfect!

Brian


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Shadybeach pretty much hit the nail on the head. You explained it well! I put my thumb on the corner of my mouth as my anchor so it is definitely up to you. I just have one thing to add. Try to get your left and right aiming down by by lining up the bands(like shadybeach said) then once you get that adjust your up and down by adjusting where your aiming on the fork or by adjusting your anchor point.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a look at Bill Hayes' videos ... you will not get better instruction than that:
















If you want to actually hit your target, rather than just spray a bunch of ammo down range, learn to shoot this way.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You beat me to it, Charles. Those videos are invaluable. A great place for any slinger to start.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I will look and practice!


----------

